# identification required



## Pines (May 18, 2008)

Can some one please have a look at this lizard and tell me what sort it is, It is the same shape and slender body as a blue tongue, but it has a rougher body and spikes on it's tail. This one is about 6 or so inches long, but I have seen one about a 12 inches long.

Please let me know.

Pines


----------



## jase75 (May 18, 2008)

Its a Cunninghams Skink


----------



## Bugsy (May 18, 2008)

Yer, what jase said.


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 18, 2008)

Yep thats it!! Great lizards, funny personalities....They live in rock crevices.
Is it captive or one that visited you?


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 18, 2008)

Definintely _Egernia Cunninghami.

_Nice find.


----------



## misssullivan (May 18, 2008)

Exactly. wot jase said.

My friend has a small mount on her parents farm, you go up the top on a sunny day and they are everywhere!!!!!!! gotta be carefull not 2 step on them!! lol


----------



## JasonL (May 18, 2008)

There are heaps of them around Goulburn and even more further south around Cooma, they are common around large granit outcrops in that area.


----------



## Ryan93 (May 18, 2008)

cunninghams skink


----------



## Pines (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for that,

Long story, A friend broke up with his girlfriend and he just left. He had this little one and an adult.. His girlfriend called me to see if I could look after it until things settle down. I didn't know what it was. I said I would. Now can anyone help me. What are the requirments to keep these healthy. I have placed in an enclosure about 900 x 600 x 600. Have placed heaps of rocks for them to hide. Can anyone tell me what they eat, heating etc etc.

Help needed.
Pines


----------



## JasonL (May 18, 2008)

Very very easy to keep, they don't need much heat at all, just a single spot globe 60w wil do fine, they eat anything from insects, dog/cat food, green kitchen scraps, dandelion plants, all flowers (chemical free of course). They do like an enclosure with some good hiding spots, esp tiles stacks.


----------

